# Snakewood Atrax and Atlas.



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just finished up 2 pens. Atrax is chrome, and the Atlas is titanium...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 23, 2015)

nice looking pens 
really like the look of that snakewood, have never turned any, just might have to in future 
how is it to turn? and is it very oily? or is a good candidate for stabilizing ?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Gorgeous pens Marc. What kind of wood is that? 

If you keep the pens let us know if they crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 23, 2015)

Ooo la la , those are lookers !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2015)

Wowzers!shok

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2015)

Marc, that is a couple of gorgeous pens!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> nice looking pens
> really like the look of that snakewood, have never turned any, just might have to in future
> how is it to turn? and is it very oily? or is a good candidate for stabilizing ?



I was very careful to take light cuts. It seemed very dry. I think if the wood is cut thin enough it could be stabilized. I just used thin ca and soaked the beegeezus out of it....we'll see if it cracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2019)

The atlas is still doing well....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh there is hope!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Lack of comment on the Atrax might maybe suggest...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Lack of comment on the Atrax might maybe suggest...


I think I sold the atrax.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2019)

I remember now. I sold it to a guy on mossbergowners. He lives in utah. I'll ask him how its holding up....


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2019)

You may not want too! He may have lost your address!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2019)

ripjack13 is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Lack of comment on the Atrax might maybe suggest...



Atrax pen is holding up great! No cracks. Yaaaay!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool pens and great to hear they held up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice work. Nice wood selection and really well finished. Handsome pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

